
Uber is progress, so why aren't progressives on board? - briandear
http://fee.org/articles/uber-is-progress-so-why-aren-t-progressives-on-board/
======
niftich
The article raises some good points but its conclusion is bizarre. Uber's
innovations are twofold: make GPS-assisted cab-hailing mainstream, and
deliberately ignore government regulation in every market they enter. They
should be celebrated for the first and condemned for the second.

If Uber drivers are independent contractors, drivers are not free to set their
own prices, so Uber is arguably engaging in price-fixing and should be
litigated against. If Uber drivers are employees, they are entitled to
benefits and protections they are not currently receiving. Either way, despite
them making some money in the process, they're getting shafted.

------
yanilkr
It is not a progressive or non-progressive issue. People who have the power in
this economic area do not want to give it up easily and their means of
achieving this is via politics.

Everyone knows its the future, they are just scared its too soon.

